
Show HN: My Weekend Hack – KubeFuse, a Kubernetes Fuse Filesystem - char_pointer
https://github.com/bspaans/kubefuse
======
boulos
Cool!

How hard would it be to fill in the various timestamps for stat with the
underlying timestamps of the data? I could imagine someone using this to watch
a "directory" for updates and then taking some action.

Do you think you'd keep this purely read-only or are there mutation or full
creation things you feel would be reasonable? A quick one that comes to mind
is changing the number of replicas in a replication controller (in a very
/proc manner).

~~~
char_pointer
Timestamps: it wouldn't be hard so much as expensive, because the program
would have to go off to the kubernetes master for each resource to figure out
the timestamp. This adds up when you're doing a `find` or even an `ls` on a
pod. Could add it as an option though.

Yes, writing values is very much possible, and the replica change is not a bad
idea actually. Might give that a go, thanks!

------
TheIronYuppie
This is rad! Please get it into contrib :)

